# Engine Image of egr valve location



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone got a image of the EGR valve in a 1997 Hardbody P/U - 4 cylinder

I need to replace mine and do not have a picture of where it is located?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think a 97 HB qualifies as a "Classic Datsun," but anyway, I e-mailed you a copy of TSB#NTB97-100, which shows a pic of the EGR location and the countermeasure EGR part #. The EGR is near the firewall, mounted to the back side of the intake manifold. The EGR passage pipe, which screws into the exhaust manifold, will lead to right to it.


----------

